# I need some help with Thai, Chinese, and Indian food



## Erica_loves_candy (Feb 21, 2007)

I know how to make thai sticky rice, but i need some help with other stuff.

<<<Green thai chicken/beef curry-i've tried the paste and it was okay...not like the thai resturants though. I've also tried the prepackaged thai curry and-YUCK! what can i do to make it just like the resturant

<<<Sweet and sour fish---its just not the same!
<<< chasew chicken--eh.

Are there ANY good thai recipes? any other recipes besides ^^^ the ones i described??? do you have any chinese or indian recipes??
please repost i appreciate it!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 21, 2007)

Be sure and do a search in this forum - you'll run across some good info.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 21, 2007)

I am also discovering the southern asian cuisine right now and doing lots of experiments... I find them exquisite!! I got some great advices from another member here, "Chopstix", a talented lady from Bangkok... let's hope she will see this thread!!  Also for anything Indian, look out for Yakuta, she is the indian expert here, I received a lot of guidance from her as well!


----------



## Chopstix (Feb 22, 2007)

Urmaniac my good friend! Thanks for the kind words!  

Erica, there are so many different kinds of Thai curries.  I'll type up my 'Sweet Green Curry Chicken' recipe later and post it here for you.  In Thai it's known as 'Gaeng Kheow Wan Gai', the most commonly served chicken curry.  I hope the ingredients are available where you are.

Stay tuned!


----------



## Candocook (Feb 22, 2007)

I love the cookbook Quick and Easy Thai.

This is delicious and oh, so quick.

Thai Shrimp Curry
 Stir fry 1/2 cup chopped shallots 1 large red bell pepper, cut into strips 2 medium carrots,  shredded 2 teaspoons minced garlic. Add 3 tablespoons Thai Red Curry Paste,  2 tablespoons fish sauce 2 teaspoons palm sugar or light brown sugar 1 (14-ounce) can coconut milk 1 pound medium shrimp, peeled and deveined 3 tablespoons chopped Thai basil leaves 3 tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro leaves Cooked jasmine rice, accompaniment Sprigs fresh cilantro,  Add the shallots, bell peppers, carrots, and garlic, and stir-fry until soft, 2 to 3 minutes. Add the curry paste and cook, stirring, until fragrant, 30 seconds to 1 minute.  add the fish sauce and sugar, then the coconut milk and bring to a boil. Simmer until thickened  about 2 minutes. Add the shrimp and cook, until just cooked through, about 2 minutes. 
 stir in the basil and cilantro. 
Serve over jasmine rice, with cilantro sprigs.


----------



## Erica_loves_candy (Feb 22, 2007)

thank you! i would appreciate it!!!


----------



## Chopstix (Feb 23, 2007)

Here you go Erica!  Good luck.
 
Gaeng Kheow Wan Gai
 (Green Chicken Curry)
 
4 servings
 
600          grams     Chicken meat, sliced
800          grams     Coconut milk
160          grams     Green curry paste
3              pcs          Round eggplant, cut in wedges
16            pcs          Kaffir lime leaves
8              pcs          Red chilli
20            grams     Thai sweet basil leaves
30            grams     Palm sugar
5              Tbsp       Fish sauce
  

Bring half of the coco milk to a simmer for 3 min.
Add green curry paste and stir until slightly oily.
Add chicken until half-cooked.
Pour rest of coco milk and add kaffir lime leaves.
Add eggplant, palm sugar and chilies.  Simmer until chicken is well cooked.
Season with fish sauce.
Add basil leaves and take off heat.
Serve with steamed Thai jasmine rice.


----------



## Yakuta (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Ur, you have a way with words.  Thank you for demonstrating that confidence in Chopstix and my recipes  

Erica, one other thing I can tell  you is that you can actually make a green curry sauce base at home if you'd like.  It works well and using that and Chopstix's recipe you can make an awesome curry at home.  I have made both a red and green curry base at home. 

Here is a recipe that I use

Cilantro stalks (buy a large bunch, pluck out the leaves and store it for later use.  wash the stalks and roughly chop them)
Jalapeno or green chilies work even better (to your taste).  I would use atleast one
Garlic (3 cloves)
Ginger (1/2 stick)
Lime zest (from one whole lime, grate it with a grater)
Lime juice (same lime)
salt to taste
fish sauce (available in any asian store) - 3 tsps
1 whole medium onion (cut into cubes)


Roast and powder these whole spices

1 tbsp of corrainder seeds
1 tbsp of cumin seeds

Throw all the ingredients (including the powdered spices) into a food processor.  Process it until it's a nice thick paste.

This can be stored in the refrigerator for several weeks. 

To make a curry I normally use a healthy amount of this paste and cook it (the raw onions need cooking) in some oil.  Then add the veggies, chicken or shrimp, some coconut milk, a bit of tamarind pulp and a tiny bit of brown sugar and viola it's ready.  

You can make the red curry the same way.  The difference is that you can use red chilis (you can remove the seed and membrane) in place of the cilantro.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey, Erica, what did I tell you, aren't these two ladies great??  They are always on my mind when I try some southern asian cuisine!  And yet another wonderful recipes... saved to my collection!! 
I appreciate the green curry base recipe especially, I always wondered how it was made!!


----------



## egeefay (Feb 23, 2007)

*Thai cooking recipes*



			
				Erica_loves_candy said:
			
		

> I know how to make thai sticky rice, but i need some help with other stuff.
> 
> <<<Green thai chicken/beef curry-i've tried the paste and it was okay...not like the thai resturants though. I've also tried the prepackaged thai curry and-YUCK! what can i do to make it just like the resturant
> 
> ...



My wife and daughter made Thai cooking class videos for about 30 Thai dishes at
Thai Cooking "Videos". Online recipes you can watch
Each recipe has a cooking video along with ingredients and recipes
Feel free to browses through and watch any that may interest you


----------



## Erica_loves_candy (Feb 23, 2007)

thank you everybody!!!!!!!


----------



## toni1948 (Apr 17, 2007)

*This is wonderful!!!!*



			
				egeefay said:
			
		

> My wife and daughter made Thai cooking class videos for about 30 Thai dishes at
> Thai Cooking "Videos". Online recipes you can watch
> Each recipe has a cooking video along with ingredients and recipes
> Feel free to browses through and watch any that may interest you


 
     This is absolutely wonderful!  Thank you so much for sharing.

                                            Toni


----------



## carolelaine (Apr 17, 2007)

I have been making a beef curry in the crockpot with a sirloin roast, one can of tomatoe sauce, 2 teaspoons of red curry paste, one sliced onion, 2 teaspoons fish sauce, one can coconut milk, and a tablespoon of brown sugar.  I've been throwing in some basil because I need to use it up, it's good, but not essential.   Let it cook on medium all day and serve with rice.  Easy and good.  I like mine really hot so I add more curry or hot sauce to mine, but the kids can stand this amount.


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

Egeefay,

Your videos are wonderful as well as very instructive.  I wish that I had seen these when I first learned to cook Thai food.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## CaptainOlimar (Jul 10, 2007)

egeefay said:
			
		

> My wife and daughter made Thai cooking class videos for about 30 Thai dishes at
> Thai Cooking "Videos". Online recipes you can watch
> Each recipe has a cooking video along with ingredients and recipes
> Feel free to browses through and watch any that may interest you


 

Wow, this is an amazing site!


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 10, 2007)

Beef and broccoli recipe calls for the flank stake.  question is what part of meat, from the front of the cow can I use to substitude the flank stake?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 10, 2007)

Charlie, skirt steak will work.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 11, 2007)

Thank you Andy.


----------



## nicklord1 (Jul 16, 2007)

I like to cook indian , chinese , noyanan , burmese , malyasian , thai , singaporean , vietmanese and hk cuisine . I am only a novice with some experience but if i can help in anyway or if you need some ideas for a dish etc , feel free to message me i will be more than happy to help


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 16, 2007)

for those of you needing some help finding Asian ingredients, the internet is really good.

Thai Food & Recipes | Temple of Thai

Herbs and Spices, WholeSpice


----------

